# 1/350 M/V Slovenija - Jugolinija Rijeka



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Another very nice model! Lovely traditional vessel.
Stephen


----------



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Another very nice model! Lovely traditional vessel.
> Stephen


Thanks


----------

